
FBI Says ‘Money Mule’ Scams Now Top $100 Million - phsr
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2009/11/fbi_mule/
======
shrike
I am amazed. Let's ignore the whole against the law aspect to this enterprise
and look at the business. A bunch of things have to happen to make this work
even once -

1) Advertise for "work at home" workers. 2) Acquire those workers, process
test transactions, get the worker comfortable. 3) Write and execute some code
to acquire the victims bank account info. 4) Execute a transfer from the
victim to the worker. 5) DOS the victims bank to prevent the transfer from
being reversed!!! (I'm speechless) 6) Make sure the worker transfers the
funds. 7) Profit!

A lot of us run businesses with less complex work flow. Whoever is running
this scam is doing it from another country, avoiding the U.S. Government,
working with people who have never met each other, they have to remain
anonymous, and keep track of a massive amount of information.

I'm not saying it's OK, but is is logistically impressive.

~~~
neilk
I know what you mean. Compared to the lax and bogus security at many financial
institutions, and the credulity of the victims, I almost sympathize with the
crooks.

Almost. If they were ripping off casino billionaires by means of ingenious
gadgets, it would be one thing, but these guys are taking the life savings of
marginally employed people.

